# Hadius



## Redhouse (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey everyone! This is the product of a year's work! I will post it here in full, all 90 pages as well as the google docs link.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...RKD7w3ci8Py1W9P7TJzv_9I/edit?usp=docslist_api


The Tragedy of Hadius, Lord of Nothing   
by Adam Foltin





























Cast Size: 35-40(20 Main Characters + 15-20 extras




















“All the world is a stage, and all the men and women mere players in it."
- William Shakespeare 


“I took a deep breath and listened to the old brag of my heart. I am, I am, I am.” 
― Sylvia Plath, The Bell Jar



















Foreword: On Language
They say that in the lush jungles of the Congo, there lives an African tribe that has thirty-seven words for the color green. It is strange to think that because of this, they might see the spectrum of color that circulates their lush jungle home that much more clearly as those colors shimmer in the hot evening sun. With each generation we lose a thousand secrets, and the secret of how language came about has been lost since before the dawn of human civilization. 
Words are magic said the eminent Freud, clinging to a stream of thought much older than he. Shakespeare knew the power of language, and could express the darkest nights as well as the brightest days in the collective London voices of his time. Carl Jung thought that language was paramount to the images that comprised the collective unconscious of all mankind. But some forget the reason why words have such power, the emptiness of the human condition that they aim to fill. In the dark of the void, language gives us the tools we need to circumvent its solitude. Without language we would be alone. With it, we are unstoppable. 
The story of the tower of babel exemplifies this. Real or imagined, the story comes from a reverence of the power of language. With one language, we as humans could have challenged the power of God, so He dichotomized our speech and scattered us in the mist. With this in mind we are suddenly able to speak about where our absurdist adventure begins, for the expressive power of language is such that it is inexplicably linked to the fate of man himself. In the collective library of Absurdist myths and legends which categorize the Theatre of the Absurd, there is a recurring theme whereby the myth mirrors the fate of our world in some way, shape, or form. Every absurdist myth is like a twisted mirror of the human experience, as if every detail were distorted and amplified. Even the language is distorted, rendering meaninglessness where meaning is normally to be found. The art form conveys a dark mastery of a technique of abstraction which defined the ancient world and which marked the beginnings of art. Since art is consistently abstract, the language that surrounds art is also abstract, especially the words used to define the art itself. Absurdist thought turns away from the power of the word in light of their abstraction, and in many ways this is the cause of their downfall. Absurdist thought is concerned with deconstructing language itself, but in doing this, attempt to unravel the interweavings of the God or gods, be they Christian or Absurdist in nature. One cannot deny that if there were Absurdist gods they are gone, and this is what the tale of Hadius represents an attempt to explain. 
For even though this text is handed down from the Absurdist school of thought, it still reveres the power of language which most Absurdist writings attempt to dismiss. The power of language presented first by Tetrad is all that can break the silence of the Void, beginning time itself. Letta thinks that the Khahras are doomed when they leave the void, but the Khahras are doomed from the moment they speak. Then comes Hadius, The Lord of Nothing, who speaks grandiosely but also falsely of a paradise beyond the void. Even Hadius seems to fold when faced with the overwhelming prophecies unleashed by his servants and if the witches perturb us with their presence, then their language is what seals our fate. Their words allow Hadius to see the truth, that he is the central figure of a tragic play and that he will one day die by the hand of language. His futile war on destiny and eventual realization that he must accomplish something before his death unfolds with the story itself. That Hadius considers us, the audience, as his creations is telling of his need for affirmation, a need we share as well. And if Hadius expected the language of the angel to affirm his place in the world then he is sorely mistaken, for she too has a role to play, and must fulfill that role to complete the bidding of Dream, the principle that defines the fates of everyone, and delivers them to their deaths. Even Darius the bard reads his verse in reverence of language itself, echoing the speech of characters in the play and turning it on its head. And even the men, who live on in the faces of the audience after the third act, revere the language of the play, else they would have most certainly walked out of the theatre the moment the play began.











Angel - The Fallen Sun 


Letta, Empress of Dreams

Sun - Keeper of Day

Moon - Warden of Night

Hadius, Lord of Nothing
Hooded Stranger
Hymnspeaker
Witches
Mannequin

Vagath, Lord of Wind
Suit of Armor - Vagath's Champion

Oth, Lord of Water
Beggar - Renegade Servant of Dream


Asod the Bold - Lord of Earth



Tetrad - Lord of Fire


Soldiers and Men


Voice of God

Guards

Darius - The Poet












Time: The Moment of Creation and all that occurs thereafter.

Place: Palace of God, the Void, The World That Is.





























Act I

Scene 1
An old man is brought into the sanctum of God by two guards, he wears a thick tattered cloak with a cowl, and struggles against them. He is crying 'let me go' and 'I have no name'. He is tossed on the ground. Around the room, one sees many strange things as they enter, such as the designs of many beings, and a candle that never burns out. Suddenly a booming voice echoes from beyond the stage, lights flash as it speaks.

Voice of God
Someone there? 
No one is permitted to enter 
This place 
Without my consent.

Guards kneel.

Guards (Together)
Lord of All and gracious King 
Hear me thus; 
I found him sneaking ‘round the gardens like a beggar at twilight.
Such an offense cannot go unpunished.

The voice echoes and the lights flash again.

Voice of God (to Hooded Stranger) 
Get up.
Identify yourself ere I toss you down the dungeon steps.

Slowly and painfully, with a great deal of trouble, the Hooded old man gets up.

Hooded Stranger
That should be no way to speak to me. 
I have come such a long way 
To see you brother.

The voice flashes once again, this time confused.

Voice of God
Brother? 
I have never had 
A familial relation.

Hooded Stranger
Where are you? 
I want to see you. 

Voice of God
I am afraid 
I have no physical form, 
I am merely a presence, 
Keeping this existence afloat. 

Hooded Stranger
Then tell me, 
Brother, 
Where does your voice 
Echo from?

The Voice of God laughs, cold and hollow.

Voice of God
I am everywhere; 
I am in all things.

The Hooded Stranger looks up.

Hooded Stranger
Has it ever occurred to you that 
Perhaps you are not all that you think you are?

Voice of God
(Insulted) What do you mean?

Hooded Stranger
I mean that there was a time before time, 
Brother, when the Gods created 
Existence from nothingness. 
You were not always what you are now.

Voice of God(Indignant) 
I have always been, 
Stranger! 
I am the being who sits in his realm alone, 
Surrounded by servants but never by equals.

Hooded Stranger
Surely you remember the Gods brother, 
How they bickered and fought 
And how all were caught betwixt. 
They have done themselves in
By their own arrogance.

Voice of God (Escalating) 
I am the One True God stranger, 
you should know 
Who you are speaking to!

Hooded Stranger
It is illusion, brother. 
You are not what you think you are. 
The Gods are gone, and have been gone. 
There will be no more Gods, forever and anon.

Voice of God (Booming) 
How can there be 
No more Gods if I am right here?

Hooded Stranger
Stay calm brother. 
Let me tell you a story true.

The Voice is quiet for a moment in ponderance.

Voice of God
Fine, I will let you tell me a story true.

All lights go off.
Scene 2

Hooded Stranger: For ever stood the immortal Khahras! 
Aeons are passing before your very eyes and soon they will be gone! 
Time moves within these walls, but in the dark of the void there is little care.
See, they do not speak! 
See, they stand like stone! 

Behind the Hooded Stranger figures begin to enter the stage. They wear many different outfits and carry blades at their sides in holsters. As they enter, they stand in a circle, OTH next to TETRAD, Tetrad next to VAGATH, Vagath next to LETTA, Letta  next to ASOD, and between Asod and Oth there is an empty spot.

There are several minutes of silence without movement.

A purple-blue(Azure) Mist surrounds the stage.

Spotlight on Tetrad.
Tetrad (Crying out) 
Huh?
What's going on? 
Hello? 
Is anyone there?!

Echoing silence.

Does anyone hear me? 

Silence once more.

Hello?!

Pause.

Alone, am I? 
Please let me not be alone. The darkness grows ever Stronger as I speak my first Few words, 
The solitary words 
That will 
Bring about my end. 
All things are
Weaker when alone.

Letta
(Perturbed and without facing Tetrad) Why do you cry so loudly into the void?

Tetrad
So I am not alone! 

Letta
Nay. 

Pause.

Why do you cry so loudly into the void?

Tetrad
Well, I want to get out of here.

Letta
She laughs.
I cannot help you there.

Tetrad
You cannot? 

Pause

What's your name madam?

Letta
She turns to him and bows.

You may call me Letta.

A moment’s pause

And yours?

Tetrad
Tetrad.

Letta
Are you afraid of something, Tetrad?

Tetrad
No, not at all. I am not easily frightened.

Letta
Then why do you look so timid?

Tetrad
Hmm, perhaps I am afraid.

Letta
Of what?

Tetrad
I don't want to be alone.

Letta
You don't want to be alone? Look into the mist, you are not alone.

Spotlights go on for the other Khahras, some of them grumble, as if being nudged awake.

Asod
Hrm.

Asod rubs his eyes.

What’s this talk of leaving?

Tetrad
This void can house us no longer.

Asod
With a weary fist pump.

I agree, let us leave at once.

Tetrad
See? He agrees! Please can we go?

Letta
Are you not happy here? 
I will admit this place is not a pleasant one,
But we can make it so! 
I will shape the mist into 
distant stars that 
We may gaze at, 
Wondering what lies beyond. I will build towering eidolons from their smoldering ash so that we are never want of virtue. I will separate the dark and build temples Nine, one for each and four for all.
These are the things that can make the darkness more our home.

Asod
I am so tired of waiting Letta. Such acts would take aeons, and I have no more than a breadth of patience left in me.

Letta
Be patient still! We are not waiting, we are existing.

Asod
This is not existence.

Letta
Oh but it is.

Asod
Can we just leave? I know you know how.

Letta
I don’t know how.

Asod
You don't know how!

Letta
No, I don't. 

Asod
I'll show you what you do know wretch, tell me who we are and why we were made!

Asod begins to reach for his blade.

Letta
You do not want to fight me Asod! 

Asod
Oh yes I do!

Asod pulls out his sword, Letta starts to back away as Asod moves closer.

Letta
That blade is very sharp Asod please don't do that! Asod wait, no! Asod please, there might be a way out through the passage of dreams but I have no want to...

Enter HADIUS wearing a cloak made of down and a crown made of wood.

Hadius
Now, now my brethren, there is no need to fight. I am here, salvation is come.

Tetrad
(to Asod)Who is that? 

Asod
Turning to look.

(to Tetrad) He came from the darkness.

The azure mist seems to scatter before the regal Hadius.

Hadius stands centerstage and raises his arms as he speaks.

Hadius
Hello my brethren the Khahras. Do the wearies of the void fill us with dismay? I can feel the Wild Wood writhing in the mist! Do you not see the paradise we may live in should the void disperse?

Asod
Which paradise, strange one? I have never even dreamt of such a notion and I am unsure of that place from which you have come.

Letta (In disbelief)
Who are you?

Hadius
I might ask you the same! Call me Hadius, love. Once I lived in a chicken-leggéd hut by the yellow sea, a little ways from here.

The spotlights flicker about.

Letta
So what made you come here? I'm sorry to ask you so many questions.

Hadius 
Oh, it is no problem! None at all. I came because I was wanted, I had a feeling that my brethren needed my help.

Pause

Paradise awaits us, if only we may mold it in dreams. 

The Khahras begin to bicker again. The mist grows thicker and consumes the stage.

Tetrad
I can take it no longer! We must leave! 

Vagath
Hearty laugh
Though he exclaims it like an animal, I would have to agree with Tetrad.

Letta
You do not want to go into the world of light. Please trust me, Vagath, when I say it isn't right!

Vagath
Let the poor thing free, Letta. He wishes to see, is that so very wrong?

Letta
Do you want to suffer? A presence called Dream lives 'yond the dark, for ‘tis the cruel tyrant of the world of light. Were we to leave this void we would be at its behest, never free to do as we would.

Vagath
Fear not the intangible fears dear Letta, for we are at our peak. Surely we must go now and create the World That Is.

Letta
You are sure, huh? I don’t think it is right. Dream my master will devour us all!

Asod
Your silly fears consume you Letta; a shame.

Tetrad
The darkness is like a prison that keeps us from the light.  We must leave immediately!

The hooded stranger steps forward so as to stand beside Hadius in the mist, but one can only barely make out his figure as he stands, motionless.

Hooded Stranger
(Aside) I am here, Lord Hadius.

Hadius
(Noticing and speaking as an aside to the Hooded Stranger) And what is this?...How now visionary?...Who are you? What are you? Why do you torment me with your presence?

Hooded Stranger
(Aside) You must guide them from this place to the passage  of dreams Hadius, it is destined.

Oth puts his hand on Letta's shoulder and points ahead.

Letta
Oth, you are as wise as the water gives, perhaps wiser than I. Why do you wish to leave the void?

Oth shrugs.


Letta
The mist swirls all around us, Oth. Can you not see that the darkness suspends Dream and keeps it at bay? You do not want to face it, Oth, nor do any of you.

Hadius
(Aside)
Oh yes I do. Dream will be arraigned, mark my devil's tongue.

Asod
Bah, we are more powerful than it will ever be.

Letta
Shh! It may hear you thus, and it does not enjoy your baseless claims!

Tetrad
Why can't we go?

Letta
We cannot go. We must stay.

Hadius
No. Let us leave, I tire of this darkness. Come Khahras! Follow me! I will lead you to the passage of dreams and out of this terrible darkness. It is all too well that I know the way! 

Hadius heads out of the spotlights with the Khahras in tow, Letta lags behind.

Letta: Who was he? He has taken the others and I can only hope that he knows what he has done. Now, Khahras, we must all fall into sleep, fall into the Great Neon Sleep where we will see everything that Was and Is and Shall Be. Only when we awake, then what is dreamt of shall come.

All lights go out.

Scene 3

Storm outside.

Enter HYMNSPEAKER wearing red cloak. He stands over the sleeping Hadius.

Hymnspeaker
Awaken Hadius.

Hadius(Without opening eyes)
Who calls? I have never before seen this hollow stage, whereupon I peer so readily into the abyss below, Stranger, where am I?

Hymnspeaker: In a nightmare perhaps.

Hadius gets up.

Hadius
What is thy purpose Stranger?
I saw thee lurking beyond the veil.

Hymnspeaker
We have never met before, Hadius, Lord of Death.

Hadius is taken aback.

Hadius
Why, art thou a Visionary?!Thou know'st my name!

Hymnspeaker
A visionary am I indeed,
Great power do I hold,
So I will allow you one single question Hadius;
Ask me whatever you wish to know.

Hadius
I will do it, Visionary, but surely you must want something in return.

Hymnspeaker
Indeed I do.
As payment for this prophecy you will make me
A body when the world is done.
You were always the most
Ingenuous of the Khahras,
And so I want to live,
You will make it so.

Hadius
Your wish shall be granted. Now tell me this: 
What shall my dominion be when the world is made?!
Look around, there is darkness, but in my dreams it is gone!
The darkness dissipates, and in its place there is naught that I shall rule.
Truly I shall be Lord of Nothing then…

The Hymnspeaker moves about as he speaks.

Hymnspeaker
I will tell you Hadius that you are no longer Lord of Darkness, but Lord of Death.

Hadius
Death? What is that?

Enter a much younger Hooded Stranger

Hooded Stranger
Death is a gift to all things come.
Everything must die,
Forever nothing lasts.

Hadius
I don’t think I understand.

Hooded Stranger
Then we can show you.

Hymnspeaker
Stars falling from the sky,
Fires burning in the distance.
These are the things
You must pay
Close attention to,
For they are the remnants
Of the kingdom you once ruled.

Hooded Stranger
You are strong, Hadius,
But you are lost, 
You need to find your dark heart.

As the two speak, shadows appear on the wall in the form of a palpatating heart.

Hymnspeaker
There are those who still worship you Hadius, they ignite the lowlands in your name.

Shadow images of forests burning in the night.

Hymnspeaker and Hooded Stranger(speaking as one)
The brigands live at the foot of the mountain where 
They ambush the travelers who stray from the road.

Shadow images of bandits assaulting a traveling caravan and stabbing the tradersmen mercilessly to their deaths.

Hymnspeaker
The red hawk hunts the grey mouse,
Who cannot escape his cruel fate. 

A hawk's cry as the shadows show a vicious hawk grabbing a doomed running mouse and eating it alive.

Hooded Stranger
The faeries in the wood
And the selkies in the brook 
Stay far from the Azure Coast.
They fear the naga that lurk beneath the waves.

The shadows show a shoreline where primal spirits wander about. One primal spirit strays too near to the coast and a large serpent head comes out of the water and drags it beneath the waves.

Hymnspeaker and Hooded Stranger
Once there was darkness
And there will be darkness again.
These are yours Hadius,
The Kingdom you will rule.

The lights go off suddenly. Thunder rolls.

Hadius
What was that? Is someone there?

Hooded Stranger
Dream is coming, Hadius, we really must go.

Hymnspeaker
So long for now.

Exit Hymnspeaker in a flow of mist. Dim lights. Hadius wanders off the stage.

Hooded Stranger
So you see my brother, this is how the universe began. 

The lights flicker as the voice of God speaks.

Voice of God
From darkness?

Hooded Stranger
From darkness. 

Voice of God
And that was it?

Hooded Stranger
No! This was only the beginning. 
In these times the Khahras began 
To awake and to discover the sad state of the world they had made in their dreams.

Lights go on dimly.

Letta wakes up gazes at the lights.

Letta
Where is the meaning in all of this? Perhaps I acted hastily before in sending us here. Now we are thrust into the world of light, and are we the least bit ready? That I cannot say. For seven eternities we stood, waiting in terrible darkness; they  grew impatient. Now we are here, in this world that is nothing like what we had thought. It is forever trapped in dim gloaming; there is light, but not lll
grey. The earth is barren and can bear no fruit. What shall be done?
Letta stands thinking for just a moment.
 I must renew my connection to Dream. (Chanting Aloud)
This world is dark and that must be fixed:
Come forth great star who art in heaven,
Show me the day,
Grace me with your presence and for a little while,
Light the way.

Enter SUN before Letta, he looks like a monk with a bare head and a tattoo of a sun upon his brow. He bows.

Sun
Greetings, M'lady.

Letta
Greetings, my faithful knight. 
You will be my agent for ever after.
Light shall shine through this grey fog.

Sun
The sky will not be lit because of the haze above,
But perhaps my rays shall penetrate
This twilit grove.
At sunset
At sunset
Where the shadows dwell,
This waning world shall know the vow we aim to tell.

Letta
Can you not light the sky as you shine from above?

Sun
The haze is strong, M'lady, I cannot do it alone.

Letta
Then you will need an accomplice my fair knight
One to keep you company when there's no light,
And one to sway the strange one Oth who dwells in his palace beneath the sea,
And one to bring his wisdom unto me.

Enter MOON before Letta, he looks like a monk with a shaved head and a tattoo of a crescent moon on his brow.

Moon 
I arrive, M'lady.

Letta
Come forth great star and lone satellite
Keeper of Day and Warden of Night.

Sun and Moon Together
(Kneeling) We are here, M'lady.

Letta
Dream speaks through you, my faithful two. 
What have you to tell?

Sun and Moon
Whatever you ask, M'lady.

Letta 
Then prophecies I bid you tell.

Sun 
As you command.
(The lights dim as the shadows of six pillars are projected onto the wall.)
Forevermore, Forevermore, did the pillars of the Gods uphold this world.
But now the others count the ways, 
They penetrate the morning haze,
To see what truth the Gods be known to make their will upon the sands and 70 years hence shall the first awaken besides you Letta.

The shadow pillars crumble to dust.

Letta
70 years? I have less time than I thought...

Moon 
Then be off. 

Letta 
But wait! Who hearkens next?

Sun 
Hadius does M’lady, and he is quite unlike the others. For him, I would take extra care.

Letta
The same Hadius that saved me in the void? Are you completely sure?

Moon
You are trusting Letta, far too trusting for your own good. You must not associate with one such as Hadius. He will only lead you astray. Leave him to his games, he will damn himself in volition's stead. 

Letta
Blessed beings of time and light, Blessed watchers of day and night, I bid you a fond farewell, and vanish into the blight. Please keep watch of the movements of my master, Dream, for he too awakens thus, and his is a cruelty unlike any I have e'er seen.


Exit Letta slow and unsure.

Scene 5

The sun and moon move to opposite sides of the stage and begin to walk steadily around the perimeter of the 
stage, revolving around the Hooded Stranger who has moved forward and now stands centerstage.

Hooded Stranger
(To the audience): So Letta went off 
To fulfill the doings of Dream.
Do you feel it?
Time passes within these walls. 
The sun rises and sets,
The moon waxes and wanes,
The earth spins and the seasons change, 
The stars twinkle in the heavens still.
Remember this. 
The Wills of the Khahras were known to them 
Even as they dreamt. I leave you now to your visions.

Lights change to the color of twilight, the sun and moon continue to revolve around the Hooded Stranger as they speak.

Sun
Now I am setting, a day is passed

Moon
Now I am setting, a month is passed.

Sun
Now 10 years. 

Moon
Now 20 years.

Sun
Now 40 years.

Enter Hadius hurriedly. The sun and moon are still revolving around the stage. The Hooded Stranger steps out of his way.

Hadius 
Where am I? The others...

Hadius takes three orbs from his pouch.

Letta only has awoken it seems. Witches! Witches where art thou?

WITCHES skip in with arms locked. They are all beautiful, black haired young women and their eyes are red like blood.

Witches
(Speaking as one) Three is one and one is three. What have you to ask, dear Hadius?

Hadius gestures proudly.

Hadius
This world flickers beside itself, I see a plan before mine eyes;
What prophecies doth here unfold that blight the grass and cloud the skies?

The witches do not stare in his direction nor in the direction of the audience but towards the far wall.

First Witch(Without turning her head)
Dost thou really wish to know, dear Hadius? 

Hadius
This one does.

Witches
(As one) Very well. 

First Witch
But thine enemy is greater than you could have ever imagined. 

Witches
One such as yourself will need more than a bit of magic and a clever tongue to enact this plan of yours.

Hadius is taken aback.

Hadius
But I thought my plan was perfect?

Continuing on as if to ignore Hadius’ question.

First Witch
We have never seen a God like you Hadius, who fears so much for his place and yet seeks to undo all that the others have done. They all hate you Hadius, you know it to be true. Seek to create that which they will never be able to fight, and you will become Lord of this realm, which will fall ere the setting of the sun. But for now the climax is coming Hadius. 

Witches
Alack, the sun has not yet risen in the east, so you must find the path ere the curtains close. 

First Witch
After all, the show must go on. Why look! (The Witches turn their heads toward the audience) There they sit! The audience who watches our every move! Our every decision they see; They know what is happening Hadius, they know things that you do not.

Hadius walks to the edge of the stage and kneels on the precipice, looking down upon the audience. He turns his head towards the Witches.

Hadius
So they may see us yet? I had always thought myself mad for seeing such heretical visions of Edyn. What possesseth they to sit there and watch this sorry show?


The Witches pause for a moment, unlocking their arms and surrounding Hadius, putting their many-ringed hands upon his broad shoulders.

First Witch
Why they are likely as mad as thee, Hadius. They live their lives in pain, in a world without Gods...

Witches
’Tis a cruel mirror that stares into the past. They bring no tidings, they take no vows, they cannot affect us.

Hadius backs himself away from the Witches and continues his grand gestures.

Hadius
But how horrid it is Witches.

The witches dance back.

Witches
What is horrid Hadius?

Hadius
We walk our every step under their judgement. We make our every decision under their gaze. Why Witches? What hath destined us to a fate so damnéd and cruel?

The witches stand still once more.

First Witch
It is not we Hadius, but you alone. You will learn in time the reasons behind your actions. It is who you are, and cannot be changed no matter the resolution, or futile vow. We are bound to the same imprisonment as thee, but have little care as to it. 

Witches
We leave you with this Hadius: the Godsoul which you bear is greater than the others, but even it cannot fully fight the tidings of destiny, whose bearings are sadistic and absolute. 

Hadius is silent, listening.

First Witch
So long, Hadius, we will see you again soon.

Exit three Witches skipping merrily.

Hadius
I must find the shells that I dreamt of so long ago. (Hadius turns to face the audience, slowly lifting an accusatory quivering finger and pointing at them while speaking) You devils cannot sway me. I will create the beings that bring ruin to the Gods and in this I am resolved. And yet you all look so much like the vision I have planned that it haunts me. It is ominous enough that I should almost think you are mankind, that you have crept into my dreams from a future distant and a memory true. What do you want? Please tell me! I am not mad but genius, or did you think that they were one and the same? 

Exit Hadius

Scene 6

The sun and the moon continue their revolutions about the perimeter of the stage.

Sun
Now I am setting. A day is passed.

Moon
Now I am setting, a month is passed.

Sun 
Now a year.

Moon
Now a thousand years…

The lights go off onstage.

Hooded Stranger to the spotlight at front of the stage.

Voice of God
Hadius created Man?

Hooded Stranger
And he did not forget the promise he had made to us, brother.

Voice
And what of the others?

Hooded Stranger
I will get to that...

Enter Asod and Oth

Asod
Ah...It is so good to be awake! The darkness is gone and there is only light. How do I look Oth?

Oth does a "looking good" hand gesture.

Asod
Do you really think I look good in the light?

Oth gives Asod a look so as to say "Really Asod?..."

Asod
Well excuse me for trying to confirm a compliment! I have no business talking to you if you're going to do this. 

Oth turns around and crosses his arms, he is feeling self-righteous.

Enter Tetrad

Tetrad
There is a strange resonance about this place, my friends. I do not like it. The colors of this world are dying along with its energies. There will not be enough of those energies for us all, I am afraid.

Asod
What are you talking about Tetrad? There is nothing to fear!

Enter Vagath

Vagath 
It is so dim here, wasn't this supposed to be the world of light?!

Asod 
I suppose it was called that before we knew what it was! Are you sure this world is dying Tetrad? I don't see any outright signs of death.

Tetrad 
Not outright, no, but we will have to ration the magical leylines, lest they fade away.

Asod
And what if the energies cannot be rationed?

Tetrad 
Then we will have to fight for them, but that is why we must band together and ration them.

Asod
But I like to fight! And I don't like sharing! What's wrong, you don't want to fight Tetrad? You know why, cause I would win every time.

Tetrad
There always has to be a conflict with you doesn't there?

Asod
What's that? I can't you hear you over the sound of your own cowardice! 

Tetrad 
You can't honestly want to fight, It's absurd! We are the Gods of this world, fire, earth, water, wind, these cannot be in disharmony with one another!

Vagath 
Perhaps we should agree to leave here and then fight, 'cause I don't think any of us really want to fight each other here, we just want the magic. 

Asod Fine, we'll go our separate ways, but I will have all the magic by the end of this ordeal!

Tetrad(Under his breath)
We'll see about that...

They exit the stage separately.

Blackout

Scene 7

Enter Hadius to a room with many windows, a work-desk wherein tools are littered and pieces of paper strewn about.

Hadius
What did the Witches mean? The others do not hate me!

For just a moment Hadius believes these words.

Hadius 
But just to be sure, I will spy upon them!

Hadius retrieves the three orbs from his pouch and places them in a bowl of soup.

Hadius: Show me the others.

Enter Vagath with a haughty look, he is so confident in his abilities that nothing can throw him off his swagger.

Vagath
Come my champion! I have a task for you.

Enter Suit of Armor. It bows.

Vagath
Go and fetch my legionnaires and guide them to Asod. Be sure to give him this.

Vagath pulls a letter out of his pocket.

Vagath
It contains all the details of our alliance, do not let it fall into the wrong hands.

Suit of armor bows
Exit Suit of Armor

Enter Letta to Vagath’s sanctum, she hangs her petticoat on the hook.

Letta 
Vagath!

Vagath and Letta exchange greetings.

Vagath
Ah Letta, have a seat, have some tea, what is thy purpose? Tell me!

Letta
Oh, I am just stopping by to tell you that there will be a council very soon.

Vagath
Ah. Why?

Letta
To discuss the doings of the Gods. I have heard that there is war afoot.

Vagath
No, you have not heard correctly! There is no war afoot and there is nothing to be worried about!

Vagath’s hands twitch a little.

Letta 
Do not lie Vagath, it is not becoming of you. I cannot condone this. We must meet to negotiate an end to this fighting immediately.

Vagath
What right do you have to do that?

Letta
As Empress of Dreams I have every right. The Khahras may not war amongst themselves like this.


Vagath
I will dare to say that Oth and Tetrad have something that I want.


Letta
Yes, I already know. You want the leylines, you crave the magic. I will tell you this now. I have convinced Asod to withdraw his forces from Oth’s kingdom, do you wish to fight this war alone?

There is no doubt in Vagath’s face that he has been thrown off his swagger. 

Vagath
You invent! Asod is too stubborn, I cannot believe that you would convince him of anything!

Letta
But ‘tis true Vagath. You like to think that you are two steps ahead of me, but really I am two steps of ahead of you.

She touches Vagath’s head as she says this.

Vagath
(Grumbling)
Very well, Empress, I will not be the last to place my foot in th’ door. I will see you there.

Letta
Good. Council is at twilight on the eve of the Year’s End by the brook, do not be late.

Vagath
Yes, yes.

Letta
I am glad to see we have come to such an agreement Vagath. It will not be so easy with Asod. Farewell!

Exit Letta

Vagath
What?! Wait! You tricked me! Wait! Oh I suppose what’s done is done, and besides, what’s the worst that could come of such a negotiation?

Exit Vagath

Hadius 
Cretins! They did not invite me to the Year’s End council! They trust me no farther than I am to be thrown and what a louse! 
Luckily, my creations are almost done with,
And I have the secret to it right here.

Hadius holds his three orbs of glass, two in one hand, one in the other, high above the room.

Hadius
Soon they will see!

Hadius suddenly throws the orbs at the ground one by one.  Glass shatters everywhere. Hadius begins to pick up the pieces.

Hadius
Now my soul may be shattered, but man will be done tonight. (muttering over and over again)  Man will be done tonight...tonight...Man will be done tonight...

Blackout.


Scene 8

When the lights go on onstage, Oth is sitting on a lazyboy armchair, elevated as if it were his throne. He is smoking a pipe. Before him is a beggar worshipping, his back to the audience. The Hooded Stranger stands on the pedestal of the throne on the left and the Hymnspeaker stands on the pedestal of the throne to the right.

Beggar
King of Water, God of Sea, I beseech you! I have come because I am hungry and alone, and I long to be your servant for a meager wage!

Oth raises an eyebrow and puffs his lips in consideration. He makes various facial expressions related to thought and then puts his head on his fist.

Hooded Stranger(In Oth’s ear) 
He has been here longer than the Khahras have, you can sense it, he must be a servant of Dream.

Hymnspeaker (In Oth’s Ear) 
If he is a servant of Dream you should hire him, he may be able to predict bad fortunes and aid you in finding magic.

Hooded Stranger (In Oth’s Ear) Question him, ask him for his résumé.

Oth points at the Beggar. 

Beggar
Would you like me to tell you who I am?

Oth cups his hand over the back of his ear.

Beggar
I have traveled far and wide since even before the Gods came to this world. Long ago this realm was vibrant and lush, but the tidings of fate brought darkness upon us, and I watched with horror as the sky grew dim and the stars fell from the heavens, crashing to the earth. The darkness took everything from me, and left the magic exhausted, so I forsook my former master, and traveled long and far, no longer under his pact; till I came to you. I know you seek magic, and I still remember some of the old spots, perhaps I can be of service.

Oth’s eyes widen and a smile creeps stealthily over his face. He begins to grin.

Beggar 
Ah, have I got the job?

Oth crosses his arms and nods.

Beggar
Thank you so much!

Oth snaps his fingers.

Enter Servant

Servant
I shall see you to your quarters sir, a feast shall begin very shortly to commemorate the Year’s End.

Exit Servant and Beggar

(Blackout)

The spotlight shines on the stage. The Hooded Stranger steps down off the pedestal and into the light.

Scene 8

Hooded Stranger
I am sorry my brother. I almost cannot go on.

Voice of God
Why is that stranger?

Hooded Stranger
There are things that should not be spoken of, should never be spoken of. What comes next is the beginning of the End.

Voice of God
What do you mean?

Enter Man


Hooded Stranger
I will show you.

The man steps into the spotlight.

The lights go on onstage very bright. Letta, Vagath, Tetrad, Asod, and Oth are standing in a circle.

Letta 
We are gathered here today to speak of a most distressing matter. It is whispered among the trees that the Khahras have gone to war, this is not something for which I shall stand.

Asod
What would you have us do then Empress?

Letta
Relax yourself, we are here to speak of peace.

Vagath
Yes, let us speak of peace.

Asod
I will only agree to peace when my share of magic is protected!

Tetrad
Here, here! But none of you will touch my magic, it’s mine I tell you!

Vagath
The magic isn't yours Tetrad but mine and Asod's and belongs to the alliance of earth and wind!

Tetrad
I should have seen it! You all are against me! This is all a ruse to steal my share!

Asod
What alliance you old snob? I never agreed to share my magic with you.

Oth lowers one eyebrow and raises the other. He beckons to Letta with a hand gesture.

Vagath
Me an old snob? How dare you! This alliance is done!

Asod
Oh it’s done, eh? When did it begin?

Letta looks over the others, her face distraught, Oth whispers silently in her ear. She calms herself.

Vagath
Yes it’s done, you stubborn ass of a god!

Letta
(At the top of her lungs) Enough! Bicker like spoiled children no more! We will divide the magic equally, or I will call the wrath of Dream upon all of you, and you do not want that do you?

Asod
Why equally? The strongest should get the biggest share!

Vagath
Nay, not the strongest, but the most gentlemanly!

Oth points to himself in a fashion to imply that he should get the biggest share. 

Letta
(Aside) I can’t intimidate them it seems. I must try something else.

Tetrad
I am inclined to agree with Letta. If there is an end to warring thereafter, then perhaps there is good reason to divide the magic fairly.

Letta
(Aside) Ah! Now’s my chance! (To the other Khahras) Well if Tetrad is willing to cooperate, then perhaps he is truly the most deserving of the magical majority.

Vagath
Wait just a minute! If he is going to cooperate, then perhaps I may do so as well.

Letta
 Yes, perhaps you may. Perhaps that means that there is enough magic left over from the others who have thus far refused!

Oth raises his arms and gives Vagath a big hug, then grins with glee at Letta.

Letta
Yes Oth, there should be some for you as well.

Asod
Weaklings! You are all so easily manipulated. The Empress seeks to take the magic for herself and you do not see it?

Asod draws his blade.

Fight me now Empress, and we shall dance the warrior’s dance, lest the powers of judgement cling to you any longer.

Asod begins to move in on Letta.

Letta pulls out her blade, backing away.

Letta 
Asod I don't want to...

There is a sound in the distance of “mush!”  Enter Hadius, whip in hand, on a sleigh pulled by 5 loyal Men. 

Hadius
Halt!

He cracks the whip. The men come to a sudden stop.

Hadius
How do, my brethren the Khahras, do on this fine twilight’s reign? How pertinent the stars have been today, for they told me of this council, and so I arrived, ere I would be forgotten about.

Hadius grins. The other Khahras stare at the Men, harnessed to the sleigh.

Hadius
Ah. I see you look curiously at my creations. Men! Look alive! Explain yourselves!

First Man
My name is Adam, first of Man, and in my veins flows the blood of a king. (He kneels) It is an honour to meet the Gods. 

Hadius
This one is for Asod, he bears the markings of Earth.

Asod
Why thank you Hadius! I have always wanted a pet. Does he shed?

Hadius
Nay, but he does breed.

Hadius snaps his fingers.

Enter Females (one for each Male)

Hadius
This goes for all of them so listen up! The embryonic period after germination is 9 months. Also, they'll need a steady supply of nuts, berries, and meat to keep them going. 

Asod
There is meat aplenty in my domain!

Hadius raises the whip and cracks it upon the yolk of the second Man.

Hadius
Introduce thyself!

Second Man
My name is Aden, second of Man, and in my veins flows the blood of an Artisan.

Hadius
This is my gift to you, Tetrad.

Tetrad
Yes! I like him already!

Hadius
You, the third, introduce thyself.(In explanation) He is well trained and doesn't need the whip.

Third Man
My name is Abrahm and in me flows the blood of a nomad.

Hadius
He is yours, Vagath.

Vagath
How gentlemanly of you!

Oth steals Letta a look that is distrustful of Hadius.

Letta
(Aside to Oth) I know Oth, ‘tis strange. What is the occasion for all these gifts?...

Hadius
Oth, m’boy! Remember the days when I was the sinner and you were my accomplice? You and I have a special bond I think, and it is for this reason that I give you a gift with multiple talents so to speak.

Oth raises one eyebrow.

Hadius
Yes I know. ‘tis very exciting.

Hadius cracks the whip on the fourth man.

Fourth Man
My name is Telet, and I am an interpreter who speaks the language of silence.

Oth’s eyes light up.

Fourth Man
My master thanks you, Hadius.

Hadius
And as for you Letta.

Letta
What would you give me Hadius? I would not accept it.

Hadius 
Oh no, that will never do. Your charge is a leper, he is close to death.

Hadius unharnesses the Fifth Man.


Hadius
His name is Aeon, he has a disease called Leprosy, and only Dream can cure him. Show me Letta, show me all that your little Dream can do.

Letta looks horrified.

Letta
Why would you do this? You have doomed him...

Hadius
Bah, it was only an accident. Upon creation, he may have ingested something a bit, er, toxic. A little accident, but potent nontheless. I don't think it's that big a deal.

Letta starts to cringe.

Letta
Naught could persuade me to accept this gift
But that this being is in peril. How can I abandon him?
I don't abandon the needy or the sick, not like this! Oh vile parabola, bestow not your duality upon my sanctum of Dream!
What does this mean for our world?

Hadius
Oh I doubt it means much of anything. Just be wary, his infection must be contained, lest it spread to others.

Asod
Come Adam! We shall drink the blood of pigs and feast on the hearts of swallows!

Exit Asod and men.

Vagath
He was the only one opposed to the division of magic, so I guess he changed his mind.

Tetrad
Or at least forgot.

Vagath
Well then Tetrad old boy, I am glad we could settle our differences like gentlemen.

Tetrad
As it were.

Exit Vagath and Tetrad laughing and chatting, their Men follow them.

LettaTo Oth) How quickly they end their disputes and forget what has taken place.

Oth doesn’t notice, and is already harnessing his Man and leading him away on a leash. Hadius stands grinning as he watches Oth go. Letta sees his smile.

Letta: Why have you done this Hadius? I do not trust you. You serve only the void, only yourself!

Hadius: The void is gone and I am blinded, I give these creatures to show truly that I am turning a newer leaf. Green is the thumb that blesses the deaf and dumb.

Letta: And yet I become the blind Hadius. This is not who you are, and so I cannot believe the plotting of the Darkling has come to an end. Mark my words Hadius, that when I have finished caring for the broodling sweat you have given to me I will find you and your chicken-leggéd hut, and with an army I shall break down the door and cut off your head if I need to. I will find your doings Hadius, you cannot hide from me.

Hadius: So be it, Empress, know that you have been heard.

Exit Letta with Leprous Man in arms.

Hadius: The curtain is soon to close. I can feel it. What's going to happen to me when it does?

Hadius turns and faces the audience.

Hadius: They're still there! I didn't even have to look to find them. Why do they torment me so? Why, I look upon them and they all seem so weary. In a world without Gods said the Witches...Can it be true? Are the Gods in that world where you live? Am I gone?...

The man in hoplite armor jumps into the light. Hadius does a double take.

Hadius: No!
What pitiful penance hath ordained this?
madness can be so taxing and I am so cold.
you look like the demons inside me, 
you look like them 
Dare you look?! 
I have half a mind to kill you all! For all you've done to me! But, but you are mine...you are my first creations, and how can I bear to be rid of you...What is to be my fate? I've got to find my fate...

Hadius walks off, his
cloak to audience, every so often he looks back at the and then flinches back, repeating
This until he leaves the stage.

Voice of God
I am starting to become weary, my brother.

Hooded Stranger
Fret not, for even now the curtains begin to close, we will have time to rest soon.

An actor seated in the audience begins to leave.

You. Where are you going?

Actor: Me?

Hooded Stranger: Yes you, I know who you are.

Actor: Then who am I?

Hooded Stranger: You are Darius, a poet.

Darius the Bard: Yes, that is me, what do you need?

Hooded Stranger: I require your services, but later, meet me during intermission, and we shall discuss with precision, a much-needed commission.

Curtains close.

(Intermission I)


Act II


Scene 1

Letta stands center stage with Sun and Moon. The Hooded Stranger is noticably absent.

Letta: Were you watching, my two?

Sun: Yes, M’lady. We as well saw the strange actions of Hadius, and watched as he gave unto all a gift even we could not fathom.

Moon: These creatures are not like the others of this world. Though faerie, boggart, or gnoll may share a placid soul, these creatures are such that they are even attuned to Dream, for they bear something more than a hapless imitation of the powers of the Gods.

Letta: I can't understand it. I cannot think what Hadius must have done to make this so. What can we do?

Sun: We have been watching Hadius when we can, M'lady, we think that we have found his hidden sanctum, though we must watch ever more to determine what must be done.

Enter Leprous Man. His eyes have turned red.

Leprous Man: Tell me mistress, am I going to die?

Moon: What is that thing?!

Letta: Hadius gave him to me as a gift. It is horrible and yet I am bound to cure it. Hadius knows his triumphs well.

Leprous Man: Death looms ever on the iron-grey horizon. You cannot save me, or any of us...

 Sun: Be wary M'lady, to Hadius you are becoming a card, you must find your agency and flaunt it like a spouse.

Leprous Man: What I would give to have life again. That is to say nothing, nothing is what I would give.


Letta: Yes...We  will convene later my faithful knights, I have much ado to cure this miserable sweat, green decay overtakes his skin and I have never seen anything like it.

Sun and Moon: Farewell, M’lady.

Exeunt.

Scene 2

Enter Asod

Asod: Hadius said to meet him here. I don’t trust the darkling, but if he hath turned a newer leaf and gives such gifts I will refrain from beating him ever again.

Enter Hadius

Hadius: Ah, Asod. I knew you would be here.

Asod: Yes, you were the one who bid that I come here, but why Darkling?

Hadius: Because I have something to ask of you.

Asod: Do you?

Hadius spreads his arms.

Hadius: Yay, trust in me, I mean you no harm. I came instead to forge a secret alliance, and give you a little advice.

Asod: What is that?

Hadius: It is about the man I have given as a gift.

Asod: Yes, yes. He makes a fine pet.

Hadius: Ah, but they can be so much more than merely a pet, Asod.

Asod: What are you saying?

Hadius: Oh, nothing.

Asod: No tell me! 

Hadius: Hmm. I don’t know.

Asod: Fine. Don’t tell me. I don’t want to know.

Silence for a moment.

Hadius: They will fight for you Asod. They will die for you and serve you and before long they will crave a crown and you will give it to them and in return they shall ne’er stray from your hand. 

Asod: Intriguing, tell me more.

Hadius: Mankind is perhaps the greatest being ever to live, but his existence is riddled with futility, he will do anything to feel absolved.

Asod: Did you come here just to tell me that?

Hadius: No I came here to give you this. 

Hadius hands Asod a slimy bauble.

Asod: Ew. What is this?

Hadius: It is an offering from me to you. It will consolidate our alliance. 

Asod: Our alliance? I don’t believe I want this darkling.

Hadius: For the mutual gain of the both of us Asod! Think clearly about this!

Asod: I am thinking clearly. I simply cannot.

Asod pushes the bauble toward Hadius.

Hadius: I do not want it back. Take it, it is yours.

Asod: I will not take it. 

Hadius: Hrmm. The sun is setting, I must go. Give me the bauble.

Asod: But you said it was mine.

Hadius: You did not want it.

Asod: I have changed my mind.

Hadius: Give me the bauble, I refuse to leave without it.

Asod: No. We have a deal, do we not?

Hadius silent for a beat.

Hadius: Fine. 

Asod: Very well.

Asod puts the bauble in a pouch. The lights dim onstage as the sun sets. Hadius looks around and his eyes land upon the audience, he freezes.

Hadius: You do not trust me do you?

Asod: I am perfectly willing to give this a chance, Hadius.

Hadius: Not you...He points toward the audience. Them.

Asod: I see nothing but the idle fields about this pale world. Grey as they may be, they harbor for no one but fallow steer. You look as though you had seen a ghost.

Hadius: Asod, how can we know if we are real?

Asod: What can that mean Hadius? We are Gods. Of course we are real!

Hadius: They watch me, Asod. They are as cold as my dreams, as absent as the sun is in th’ sky Asod. It is as if th' stage is set and we are mere reflections upon it. I cannot stand illusions, I must know the truth!

Asod: What. Have you gone mad?

Hadius: I’m afraid that I was mad before. Now I think me pitiful, for I can see what exists beyond our world, and it is a horrible fate indeed, Asod, to be what I am.

Asod:
I cannot understand any of which you speak.

Hadius: Then you are blind to your very soul.

Asod looks taken aback.

Asod: Hm! I am leaving Hadius. Who knows if our alliance still stands? 

Hadius: Go. I need to be alone.

Asod takes the bauble from his pouch and drops it at Hadius' feet.

Exit Asod

HadiusPointing a quivering finger) How now?...This is all your fault! Why do you torment me with your visions of futures never to come?
Or has the future yet come, and this existence, merely a show, renders my life as real? And what is to be once this show is done? Am I destined to die? Even now I shudder to think that reality itself flickers in the mist. I forget myself. Who was I before this life? Why do I know nothing else? Perhaps you think the same...perhaps I am no longer the being I was.

Exit Hadius 

Scene 3

Enter Sun and Moon

Sun: Now I am setting, a day is passed.

Moon: Now I am setting, a month is passed.

Sun: Now a year.

Moon: Now a thousand years

Enter Letta with Leprous Man in arms. She lays him on the ground.

Letta: What is happening? He moves not and his little soul slips away, away, and down. 

She heaves her hands onto his chest and pushes against it.

His heart is stopped and his corpse lies cold…

Sun: What is the matter, M’lady? You look troubled.

Letta: This being is no longer with us. I could have saved him. I could have done so much more.

Moon: Did you think that he would be able to be saved?

Letta: I don’t know. I was beyond hopeful that Dream would have mercy upon his breast and that his green skin would turn healthful with rest. Yet Dream is cruel, and this again is disappointment. Still I must fight.

Sun: Fate hath other plans.

Moon: It hath borne him away from the light.

Letta: There seems no way we can save him still.

Sun and Moon: None M’lady none. What's done is done.

Letta: There seems naught that we can do.

Moon: Naught can be done.

Letta hangs her head.

Sun: Ah, Letta, do not let anyone trouble you like this. Not least yourself.

Letta: Hadius! Hadius! Where art thou darkling?!

Enter Hooded Stranger

Hooded Stranger: Hadius is not home, Empress.

Letta: Ah! Some foul servant speaks to me. Where is Hadius? 

Hooded Stranger: Hadius is gone out to speak with another of the Gods.

Letta: Argh! What a louse, the leper he gave is motionless, its soul passes to Dream and it does not stir from its sleep. I am afraid of such incidents, it portends not well for the mortal races to come. 

Hooded Stranger: You should return to your sanctum and bury the being proper. It is suffice to say that Hadius has no cure here, for the leper was accident at best.

Letta: Hmph. I do not believe that for a second.

Exit Letta, Sun and Moon.

Enter Hadius

Hadius: Is she gone?

Hooded Stranger: Yes.

Hadius: Phew. I fear the lady when she is as furious as she was. 

A Moment's pause.

Yes I can feel it. Even now its pitiful soul flies away and away, and yet this creature still harbors a black flame, the fire of life would envy thee th' obsidian noose, the contagion spreads and cuts the threads loose. I might pontificate on names but in truth there is only one: Death. I am no longer Lord of Darkness, for Darkness in its purest form no longer exists in our realm, but Lord of Death. It will become the fate of all mortals as it spreads like a disease. Their children and their children's children the contagion shall see manifold and eternal, till extinction they depart.

Exit Hadius

Scene 4

The Pale Leper opens his eyes and takes a mirror out of his pocket and begins to gaze at his reflection.

Pale Leper: What have I become now? Is this life or death?

Silence for a beat.

Pale Leper: Perhaps ‘tis neither. My soul has gone to Dream, my body remains in this realm. What happens now?

Silence for a beat.

Pale Leper: Hunger overtakes my pitiful shell…

Exit Pale Leper snarling on all fours.

Voice of God:  Tell me about the fate of the leper.

Hooded Stranger: When the first of the Pale Ones rose from the ashes of his former shell, my brother, he looked upon a broken mirror and worshipped his reflection as God. Thus the Pale Ones became great worshippers of the visage, one of the few idolatries in those days.

Voice of God: I see…And what of you and I?

Hooded Stranger: We had to wait.

Enter Sun and Moon

Sun: Now I am setting. A day is passed.

Moon: Now I am setting. A month is passed.

Sun: Now a year

Moon: Now ten thousand years.

Sun: And the world is just the same as it was yesterday, and the day before that.

Moon: And the day before that.

Enter Letta

Scene 5

Letta: Mongrel! Hadius hath toyed with me long enough. His demons multiply. Why look!

Pale Devils enter and fight some Men with swords.

Sun: Polarity at work, M’lady.

Moon: The dead ones have no souls.

Pale devils win, sling men over their backs, and carry them offstage.

Letta: Whence and Wherefore do they thither run?

Moon: To consume most likely

Letta: Eurgh...’Tis a horrible fate.

Sun: The strong ones are converted…

Letta: Idolatry at it’s finest...Come my knights, we must make haste if we are to win this war.

Exit Letta, Sun and Moon

Scene 6

Enter Hymnspeaker

Hooded StrangerTo the audience) My brother and I were given life around this time. 

Hymnspeaker: It is so good to be a living soul! Hadius hath made us priests of his faith! We must rejoice my brother, for we have servants aplenty and indulgences abound! We are blessed, we are infallible!

Hooded Stranger: Be not so merry, dear brother, for destiny is all too quick to make pains on those who would say they have luck. War is all around us, and we are caught in th’ middle of ‘t all.

Hymnspeaker: Why, be not so sober and grim tonight of all nights brother! Tonight we drink and laugh and copulate merrily. We are kings, that is all there is to it! 

Hooded Stranger: I suppose we should enjoy it while we can…

Exeunt

Lights dim.

Wolf howls.

Scene 7

Enter Tetrad

Tetrad: I can never understand the night...‘Tis a fearful time when the ghouls dance with the mother wolf and the imps play i' the sand. I fear you night, you chill me to the bone.

Tetrad takes a lighter out of his pocket.

Tetrad: Here, here, precious light. Show me I am not alone...

Enter Hadius, distant. He looks around at the audience with paranoia.

Tetrad: (brave) Lo'! Who approaches hither?

Hadiusto the audience) Don't think that you can fool me! Now I know that you are mankind, I have seen it in a Dream! The very Dream that intends me as helpless as a babe and I, unable to fight this, must oblige! Oh but the grey noose hangs tight around my neck, giving me little room to breathe. Here I may hang, this day I may rue, but if time is in accordance with space then perhaps I am not quite so mad as I think I am, for if the sun has set upon these words then perhaps it has set for a purpose indeed. If you are indeed prophets and seers, sojourners of fate and wandering thieves, then I must be Hadius, the Lord of Death, Darkness, and Nothing. I am your creator, your father, the one who gave you life! You may not believe me but it's true! Look at me with your eyes! See that I am your creator! See that I am the one who made you real!

Tetrad: Aha! Hadius, what hath brought you here behind this cloak of night?

Hadius looks up slowly.

Hadius: I knew you once Tetrad. How goes the moonlit stroll?

Tetrad: Rumors of demons that scour this land with numbers vast and weapons strong hath reached thine ears Hadius?

Hadiusintrigued) No.

Tetrad: They are said to rise from the dead among men. I was to deliver this to Letta. 

He lays down a schematic. Hadius eyes it closely.

Hadius: Where did'st thou obtain this Tetrad?

Tetrad: From Oth, Hadius.

Hadius: I did not realize that Oth had such understanding of magical constructs...

TetradAnxious) I really must be going now Hadius.

Hadius: Wait! Dost thou wanteth I to deliver that schematic to Letta?

Tetrad: I...I'm not sure I...

Hadius: Dost thou really wanteth to be here Tetrad? In the frigid, dark, winter's night?
Summer is gone and the lantern bugs have all migrated westward towards the setting sun. Are you sure you will want to do this? Dawn is seven years away.

Tetrad: Ungh. I shan't do it Hadius! I do not trust you with this precious slip.

Hadius: Oh come now! I have turned a greener leaf! You can trust that I will deliver this to Letta with haste and you will worry it not!

Tetrad: Alright then. I suppose that you have changed your deceitful ways, here.

Tetrad hands him the schematic.

Tetrad: I will go hence to my abode, please get it swiftly to Her Majesty.

Hadius: Your will be done.

Hadius bows. Exit Tetrad.

Hadius: Very good. This slip will find Letta, but only after I have made a copy of 't for myself.

Exit Hadius

Scene 8

Enter Hooded Stranger, Letta and mortals preparing for war.

Letta: There is much to be done! Much to be done indeed! All mortals must fight the pale devils ere they spread! I hope their sacrifice plants a seed. A war is coming 'twixt the living and the dead.

Hooded Stranger: Preparations are underway, M'lady, we will fight the dead if they come!

Soldiers at ready.

Letta: Steady now my warriors,  the Gods are on your side.

Enter Hadius

Letta: Ah! Hadius! Have you seen Tetrad?

Hadius: My lady! I bring his tidings. He wanted to give you this.

He hands her the schematic.

Hadius: Fret little, I have not looked upon 't.

Letta: This is true?

Hadius: I swear 't by the void.

LettaAside) This schematic looks fresh. Could Hadius really have turned over a greener leaf? Though I cannot say for sure, the matter of his pertinence intrigues me. Perhaps he really is on the side of the Gods after all. No more the darkling, he must use his abilities for good.

Pale Devils jump on the soldiers. Battle commences.

Letta: The sword is drawn Hadius! We are doomed to fight!

Hadius: Are these the fruitless fortunes that have come from the one I gave thee?!

Letta: Aye Hadius, look upon thy doings and mourn!

Hadius: Monstrosities…Back foul demons back!

Soldier: Do not falter men! You will not die a peaceful death!

Pale Devils are beaten back.

Sirens wail.

Hadius: Take no prisoners Letta. I must be on my way…

Exit Hadius

Scene 9

Enter Reinforcements

Hooded Stranger: A war is upon us…

Letta: I anoint thee a general, priest-king, but I must be on my way, I am afraid for the future...

Exeunt except for Hooded Stranger

Voice: What did Hadius do that Letta believed him, brother?

Hooded Stranger: A reputation far outlives the usefulness of a man, but Hadius is a cruel tarantist, a god of Deceit, Lies, Death, and yet Nothing. The more a man lies, the more you want to believe those lies. Paranoia is a gift for the gullible.

Scene 10

Enter Sun and Moon

Sun: Now I am setting. A day is passed.

Hooded Stranger: So the Khahras prepared for war, brother. Oth kept writing to Letta letters that told her many things that she did not know. Leylines and star signs, macabre fortunes of futures that would never come to pass. 

Moon: Now I am setting a month is passed.

Hooded Stranger: And though they were strong, the pale devils did not have the Gods on their side.

Sun: Now a year.

Hooded Stranger: And those brave men fought the pale devils for generations, until the old had died and the young only remained. But the young were brave and they pushed the pale devils back into the darkness from whence they had come, and this too, took generations, until the pale devils were not to be found; and this generation of man flourished in imitation of the Khahras which they knew not.

Moon: Now a thousand years.

Exit Hooded Stranger

Scene 11

Enter Vagath

Vagath: We do not convene with man anymore. We hide ourselves away because we know that he must start to trust in our presence without needing for eyes.

Sun: Letta has gone away on a journey, Vagath, to distant lands that for their merit are undiscovered. It is her wish that we do not express the details of her going, but she has told us to anoint one to be Emperor in her stead.

Moon: We have chosen you, Vagath, now Emperor of the Wind, to lead in her stead.

Vagath is briefly surprised.

Vagath: I am honoured, knights, that you would do this for me.

Sun: We watch as man continues to flourish and grow.

Moon: But we must be wary that he does become arrogant and sod.

Vagath: Do not worry, Sun and Moon, man is like the Khahras: infallible!

Sun: Just remember who it was that delivered man to your bosom.

Vagath: You do not trust Hadius, the benevolent Lord of Gifts?

Moon: I seem to recall him being the malevolent Lord of Nothing.

Vagath: Pish posh, cynic, I see no reason to dirty the altruist’s name!

Sun: Letta does not trust him well.

Vagath: Letta is gone. I trust Hadius and that is all there is to it.

Sun and Moon Together: If it be your command, Emperor.

Vagath: What shall be the first order of command, knights? I have always longed for power..I want to have a great citadel erected in my honor, bring the gnoll kings and boggart chiefs to me! The boggarts shall be my slave labor and the gnolls shall see to 't that the work gets done!

Sun and Moon Together: As you command, Emperor.

Vagath: Now off with you! See to 't my bidding gets done!

Exit Sun and Moon

Enter Hadius

Hadius: Well, well, Vagath, I see you have been promoted, I love when people do well! It fills me with such joy to see success that is not my own. 

Vagath: To be honest, I did not see it coming in the slightest. But now I have a purpose in this bleak expanse of sorrow and misery, and so I will fulfill my dream to be remembered by any means necessary. 

Hadius takes the wooden crown from atop his head and places it on Vagath's.

Hadius: You will need your crown, Emperor.

Vagath: Oh another gift! I knew you would come bearing them altruist! Do you have any more?

Hadius: Only if you want the robes off my chest, but I would not disgrace myself to you in that way.

Vagath: Oh. Why?

Hadius: If you can't figure it shan't be spoken.

Vagath: No, tell me!

Hadiusaside) Like a child with a bauble.

An actor in the audience laughs in a hysterical manner hardly appropriate for the little quip.

Hadius: Who laughs thus? Dare you interfere with my doings?!

Vagath: Huh? What is wrong Hadius?

Hadius: I am fine.
I only need a moment.

Vagath: I will leave you then. I see you need time to regain composure.

Exit Vagath

Hadiusavoiding the gaze of the audience) Cretinous onlookers, I beg of you, curse me no longer with your gaze! I am sane! Don't look at me like that!

Enter Witches with arms locked

Witches: Dear Hadius, what troubleth ye so? 

Hadius: They taunt me witches! They do! They think me evil! They think I am mad! From whence comes this cruelty whereupon one is judged to be mad?

First Witch: We know deary. 'Tis so cruel of them, to torment thee like that. 

Hadius: How can I rid myself of them?!

First Witch: Well, the first step is to realize the matter of it all, that it all matters not!

Hadius: But what can we do? This world is but a stage, and we are players that can do naught to quell the pain. Am I not really a God? Is this all a lie?

Witches: Perhaps Letta can tell you! Perhaps Dream's most trusting pawn can tell you the truth! (Laughing) Her Godsoul has the answer Hadius, and you have built the contraption to trap her thus. 

Third Witch: Distract yourself a little while longer deary, it will seem to ease the pain! (Laughing)

Exit Witches

Hadius looks around and runs off the stage.


Letta enters and opens a letter from Oth that she had been carrying for some time.

Letta: I have not had time to read this letter during my search for magical leylines in this terrible wilderness. Oh, perhaps I have erred terribly in wanting to make peace upon the glove, Oth believes that there is a globule of magic here and I am inclined to believe him, he hath garnered much wisdom of late. Now for the letter: Dear Letta, dire tidings have reached mine ears and hopefully they will reach yours through this letter. It seems that in our search for magic we forgot verily the plotting of Hadius and his devious machinations have come to light once again. As of now, Tetrad hath dueled Hadius before the council of the Gods and lost and Hadius hath imprisoned his soul within what appears to be a corruption of something I designed to enhance the powers of the Gods: a Mannequin. As of now, Hadius hath blamed me for doings I have never done, and Asod and Vagath, overcome by power lust, hath declared war upon me and now seek to topple my throne and steal my realm, Yours Truly, Oth.
What is this?! Doth thou mock me Hadius? I trusted thee for a minute, and now thy hath betrayed the likeness I had painted upon you, and put on the guise of Darkling once again! What trickery you conceal in your chicken-legged hut I cannot say, but I must enact retribution for your unlawful deeds. Our world is in peril, and I must make swift haste to the realm of Oth...

Exit Letta

Enter Sun and Moon

Sun: Now I am setting, a day is passed.

Moon: Now I am setting a month is passed.

Enter Letta

Letta: Oth?! Where hath thee gone? (Aside) How long has it been that he is nowhere to be found?

Enter Servant

Servant: You are Letta, Empress of Dreams? Come. I will take you to Oth.

Exit Letta and Servant to one end of the stage and the Sun and Moon to the other.

Lights off completely.

When the lights go on, Hadius is seated in Oth’s elevated armchair throne, smoking Oth’s pipe.

Enter Letta in shock.

Letta: What heartless vagabond did’st deliver me thus? Derelicts abound, I lick my wounds. With time our visions turn to rust, the furtive nihilist howls to the moon.

Hadius: What, resignation already? I am disappointed Letta. 

Letta: Do not speak to me cretin, but draw your blade. I have a heart to see thee burn.

Hadius: Be it so.

Hadius draws his blade and Letta hers and they begin to duel.

Enter Hooded Stranger with small blade in hand.

Hooded Stranger: (Aside) Dance the warrior's dance do you, Empress? I shall serve my master now more than I e'er have.

While they duel the Hooded Stranger creeps up behind Letta who is winning against Hadius. The Hooded Stranger stabs her suddenly in the back. She lets out a groan and falls to the ground.

Hadius: Well, that settles that.

Letta lies unconscious, unable to speak.

Hooded Stranger: Your Majesty, Hadius, Emperor of Darkness, I serve thee well.

Hadius: I am a liar and a thief. I bring only turmoil and blight. I hope you are aware of this.

Letta: Hm…

Hooded Stranger: My king, do not speak of yourself in such ways! You have given us life and we are forever in your debt.

Hadius: Death is my only allowance, you will garner nothing from your servitude, no reward, no upkeep, no tidings, no vows. I have learned this from watching the faces of mankind, and I have more to learn yet.

Hooded Stranger: But my king!

Hadius: We inch ever closer to the Greatest of Ends, My dutiful servant, We must prepare now the ark in which we will live. Go! Prepare the ark! I want you no longer in my sight.

Hooded Stranger: Yes, my king.

Hadius faces the audience.

Hadius: Now tell me, weary watchers, tell me what will happen next! If life is a show then you must have some semblance of what will come next! 

Hadius waits a beat.

Hadius: Haha. Your faces tell it all! The future courts the past and tells her pretty things, but means them no more than the fox to the hare. Man forgets his Gods and then succumbs to atheist vows, the scourge of human destiny! But are they exempt from Dream in their shifty cynic ways? I think not! Destiny proper requires no believers to unleash its bidding, quite unlike the Gods! Now though, the mankind of our world has forgotten his lines, this new youth likens itself to sorrowful agnostics, forever unsure of anything they would fail to sense with eyes. I don't approve. In any case, I shall be ready to usurp the now imprisoned Letta's dominion in a fortnight, and soon I shall be Emperor of Darkness, The Lord of Primeval Void! What say you devils?! Do you not approve? If thine faces be prophets then what be the destiny of thee, Hadius? Perhaps it is failure, because the faces say it so...No! You promised the faces would never affect you, and now they do, and now they do! Hadius what have you become?! I will show you, mankind, all that a God can do! And this world shall fall, and this world shall fall, in a future ‘yond the door, and none shall be the wiser to the falling of Forevermore, and none shall be the wiser to the falling of Forevermore…

Exit Hadius

Act III


Enter Hooded Stranger

Hooded Stranger: That night, Hadius slept with the wicked, and Dream spoke unto him thus: All that you want is a lie, all that you fear isn’t real, all that you walk is a stage. 

Enter Hadius

Hadius: What am I? 

Enter Sun and Moon

Sun and Moon: Thou art evil.

Exit Sun and Moon

Enter Witches

Witches: Thou art trickster.

Exit Witches

Enter Letta

Letta: Thou art darkling!

Exit Letta

Hadius: Why? To whom do I turn for good and for beauty?

Enter Angel

Angel: I am as beautiful as the heavens Hadius. Do you call upon me?

Hadius: Thine eyes are as heavenly pearls. Thou can’st be real.

Angel: Neither can thee.

Hadius: Then what are we?

Angel: What am I?

Hadius: You speak in riddles. Tell me straight.

Angel: Calm thyself, there is not much to be said in words.

Hadius: Do you see them?

Hadius nods towards the audience. 

Angel: I see them yes.

Hadius: One day they will die.

Angel: One day we will die.

Hadius: Yes…

Angel: So long Hadius, I shine like the sun.

Exit Angel

Hadius: Sorcery abound, what have I done?

Exit Hadius

Enter Letta

Letta: Hadius locked me away in his cell and left me to rot. Is there a way out of this place?...this winding pathway leads so many ways, mighty there yet be some hope?

Hurried inhuman voices from outside.

Letta: I’ve got to get out of here!
I won't die in this place, I must find my way to salvation before I die!

Letta pauses for a moment.

Letta: Dream! Speak to me! What would you have me do?...

Another pause. 

No more will I fight your cruelty master, you know what is best, and Hadius will suffer at your hands...

Prison sirens blare in the distance.
Letta runs off.   

Enter Hymnspeaker running and Hooded Stranger after Hymnspeaker.

Hooded Stranger: Brother come back!

Hymnspeaker: Don’t come any closer, I do not want to be saved.

Hooded Stranger: Don’t speak like that Brother, you don’t want to die!

Hymnspeaker: Yes, yes I do. Don’t come any closer if you value your life.

Hooded Stranger: Don’t point that rusted dagger at me brother! I have told you that I cannot stand knives.

Hymnspeaker: I can’t live this lie any longer brother. My facade falters like the morning into dusk. I have seen the sorrowful words of Hadius our Lord. His condition lends not to abidance of creed.

Hooded Stranger: His most trusted servant surely would not abandon him now!

Hymnspeaker: Nay. But this servant has seen beyond the veil and there is little to ‘t. Hadius is not what once he was, though I have little want to serve any other. In the name of the Nothing King I will hang myself at dawn.

Hooded Stranger: Brother!

Hymnspeaker: Your brother is no more. He is somewhere else now.

Exit Hymnspeaker slowly

Hooded Stranger: (Retaining composure) Dream hear me thus. Surely this your work you wretched, pitiful slave?! You have killed my brother, You have driven Lord Hadius mad, You have murdered thousands upon thousands of innocent, unwitting men. You must stand to trial you bastard pantokrator of fate! Yes, you must, Dream, for the heinous crimes you have committed against all mankind as well as the Gods. Hear me, do you? I see your blasphemous eyes, their putrid Neon glow. Your subjects rage against thee and can do nothing, for better or for worse. But it can get worse, so much worse. Oh and it will; it will. This pain speaks to no one, and there is nothing to be done. But carry on I must, for my brother was rash, and he shattered his sleep. We will meet again someday, Dream, I know this. Not because fate is merciful, but because it is not. Someday Dream, I will arraign thee, and all the universe will join me in that just trial, but that day is not today, and that day may never be. The portal is closed, the deed is done.

The Hooded Stranger falls to his knees in agony.

Voice of God: Why do you cry, my brother?

Hooded Stranger: Because I have been wronged, and in longing for justice I become the victim so.

Voice: Do not cry. All is said and done now. Those days are as Forevermore gone.

Hooded Stranger: I wish they were. Do you know what happened next?

Voice: No, but I trust you will tell me when you are ready.

Hooded Stranger: (Crying) My brother. I have failed you so.

Voice of God: No loss is greater than the failure to recant a tale. In that you are as victorious as the dusk.

There is a moment of silence between the two as they regain their composure.
Hooded Stranger: Vagath did not like that Hadius had asserted himself Emperor of the Khahras. He challenged Hadius to a duel and laid a deadly trap. For while Vagath’s champion fought Hadius, Vagath planned to come from behind and strangle Hadius to death. 

Enter Hadius once again to a room with many windows.

Hadius: Something is foul in Vagath’s breath. He smears the wind upon my face and calls it something kind. I say treach’ry is in the air, but the game is my own. Come forth my fiend and taste what is yours!

Enter MANNEQUIN shambling.

Hadius: You may sense the time, future, past, and all. A moment of silence. Come, we are on our way to the Sanctum of Wind. 

Exit Hadius and Mannequin

Enter Vagath and Suit of Armor to one end of the stage, Men in tow. Enter Hadius to the other end of stage.

Vagath: Subjects and sojourners of fate! Hear me now that Hadius, the darkling, is not the true Lord of the Khahras. No! He is a mere pretender, a peasant in cloak and form. I am the Emperor of the Wind! The most gentlemanly of the Khahras, and my champion shall fight Hadius for the crown of this place!

Hadius: Oh. I shall not be fighting! Instead I bring a champion of my own.

Enter Mannequin. Vagath has a thwarted look on his face.

VagathRegaining composure) Well then, champions draw thy blades, loser shall have a head no more.

The Mannequin draws Hadius’s blade and the Suit of Armor draws Vagath’s as they charge at each other, initiating the duel. The Mannequin uses deft, accurate strokes. The Suit of Armor uses bold, bludgeoning ones.

VagathAside) Come hither small dagger, I poison thee with a plea to remove thy rival’s life. Is he watching?

Vagath sneaks up behind Hadius who is absorbed in watching the duel and wrestles him to the ground holding the dagger to his face. All in a moment, the Mannequin disarms the Suit of Armor and Vagath who they had been nearing in their discourse. Vagath begins strangling Hadius, but the Suit of Armor can do nothing as the Mannequin runs towards Vagath and cuts off his head.

Hadius: See you this? The essence of Dream courses through my Mannequin’s veins. Now the Lord of Wind has gone and made himself a wreck, his blood lines the floor and his presence is no more; so falls the first doomed of the Khahras. With Letta imprisoned I will bury the light. Vagath made it easy, but his falling is felt even now. His pillar shatters in the distance, you can hear it if you listen close. Yes I mean you mankind, the pillars are shattering as we speak. If you watch me see my triumph, that I come ever closer to my war upon Dream. I will have my vengeance yet! I will have my vengeance yet! 

There is silence as he speaks.

Hadius: There is no applause? Even the cricket is chirping not! What does this mean? I am so weary of winter and wont of rest. I shall sleep here on the floor.

Exit all save for sleeping Hadius.

Enter Angel

Angel: You called me?

Hadius looks up at the face of the angel.

Hadius: Your radiance is all. I shall never forgive myself if you perish at the hands of Dream.

Angel: I am merely a paragon, I hold no value, I never have.

Hadius: But you are mighty, you can end this waste of a world.

Angel: Only if that is what you want.

Hadius: If it will quell the pain within me then that is what I want.

Angel: But what if it cannot?

Hadius: Then I will have to try something else.

Angel: Tell me when you have decided.

Exit Angel


Hadius: Wait! Oh, she is gone, and with her my absolution...I will go and find Tetrad, and tell him of his dear old friend’s untimely death.

Enter Tetrad

Tetrad: You called me Hadius? Did something happen?

Hadius: Yes Tetrad, Vagath hath ended his life.

Tetrad: His own?

Hadius: Yes Tetrad.

Tetrad: But we are immortal, what hath cause for we to die?

Hadius: I am sorry Tetrad.

Tetrad: Asod! Asod come!

Enter Asod

Asod: What do you want?

Tetrad: Asod, Vagath is dead.

Asod: Liar!

Asod draws his blade. 

Asod: Liar! I will sever your tongue so you may never lie again!

Tetrad: Asod, I'm not lying! Vagath is dead!

Asod: Draw your blade if you value your life!

Tetrad: Alright brother, we will fight.

Hadius: No! You must end this fighting at once. Letta is missing and we must find her if we are to survive this trial by fire and wrath.

Asod: He speaks the truth. I will sheathe my blade. Now what is our plan to find Letta?

Hadius: Letta went on a journey and did not return, perhaps the way to find her is to cross the sea.

Asod: I will cross the sea with an army of 80,000 men, we will find Letta.

Hadius: You go, Tetrad and I will search for her at home.

Asod: If I never see you again, search for my corpse, if you find my corpse, bury me deep in the earth.

Exit Asod

Tetrad: Wherefore has the light gone? Away and away the curtain is drawn,
I have never seen the sun at dawn,
For the haze has lingered so very long. 

Tetrad walks offstage in a trance

Hadius: What do I have to prove to you? I have almost succeeded in doing the very thing you thought I could not! Yet this is transient, it doesn't last long, joy is fleeting, happiness quick and worthless, coming and going with the rising and falling of the sun.

A moments pause, birds start chirping.

Hadius: Why's a lark singing? There have never been birds here. 

Letta's Voice: Hadius, you cretin, hear me thus, I am coming to restore order to this fallow realm. I will see you soon Hadius, and in time you will receive punishment for your sins.


Hadius: Letta comes...But how?! I must destroy this realm ere the setting of the sun, but time is going fast now and I can ne'er return to the void, what is to be done?

Enter Mannequin

Hadius touches the Mannequin's forehead.

Hadius: Fever.

Hadius and his Mannequin stand together for a time.

Hadius: Come on my son, let's go home.

They exeunt

Blackout.

Intermission.

Act IV
Letta: One road leads to nowhere, the other to a future that will never come. 

A moment’s pause

Letta: But there is a third road.

Letta walks off the stage into the aisle where the audience sits and then goes through the back door.

Enter Hadius with Sun and Moon

Moon: Now I am setting, a day is passed.

Hadius: Ah, the dawn comes, and the faces of mankind behind it. Our existence is tainted so.

Moon: Perhaps the faces really are just remnants Emperor, are you absolutely sure that they are real?

Hadius: As real as we are Moon!

Sun:Hrmm.

Enter Asod

Asod: Emperor, emperor, help!

Hadius: What is wrong, bold Asod?

Asod: I have returned from lands afar! I am chased by the spirits of soldiers dead, for all my men have perished on this cold night. Ghosts come now from the gates of Dream. Vagath is here and with him Oth as well!

Hadius: What? Surely you jest!

Asod: Never Emperor, they are come from Dream itself!

Enter Oth and Vagath

Hadius: I was not expecting you to be back so soon Vagath.

Vagath: I am not back, you have robbed me of existence, but I have come only on warrant of the Empress herself.

Hadius: The Empress is back. I see.

Vagath: You are apprehended Lord Hadius.

Hadius: I will not deny that I have done many wrongs.

Oth goes over to Hadius and handcuffs him.

Vagath: We are bringing thee to the reliquary of fate, the arbiters will see to thee there.

Exeunt except for sun and moon

Sun: Now I am setting, a moment is passed.

Moon: Now I am setting, an aeon too.

Sun: Now fifteen years.

Moon: Now ten.

Sun: Now six.

Moon: Now one.

Sun: Oh look at the time, we really must go.

Exit sun and moon.

lights go off onstage. Benches are brought in and men flood the arena functioning as spectators in a horrible deathmatch between Letta and Hadius’s Mannequin.

Letta: The contestant will face trial by combat. Should his champion fail, he will be imprisoned here, outside of The World That Is.

Hadius: Go my Mannequin, vanquish her with all that you stole!

The Mannequin walks up to Letta, and raises his blade. Letta taps him with her sword, and he falls over.

Letta: The homunculus cannot move, it has no power here in the void.

Hadius: No!

Letta: It was all a lie Hadius, you of all beings should know this.

Hadius: Wait a minute!

Letta snaps her fingers and some men apprehend Hadius.

Letta: Take him away, trickster that he is. There will be justice this day!

The lights goes off as the stage begins to clear. Hadius is dragged off towards a prison of glass.

Enter Angel

Angel: Do you wish me to help you, Hadius, Lord of Nothing?

Hadius: When I awake they will arraign me, do not let them.

Angel: This pain will pass away, child, do not fear.

Hadius: The faces Angel, they seem to fade.

Angel: Sleep, child, sleep and the end will come.

Hadius curls up in his prison of glass.

Exit Angel

Enter Hooded Stranger

Hooded Stranger: The Gods met at dawn
Where the sun rose voilently,
Bloodred like orchids of fire
Like heavenly seeds of vengeance sewn
The Gods met at dawn
To discuss nothing much
Until the sun had set
And the time had gone.

Lights go on onstage very bright, where the Gods stand in a circle and Hadius is bound by shackles, an executioner 
 stands over him, ready to strike.

Letta: Now we stand at the precipice of doom,
A boa serpent on one scale
A golden chalice on the next
The serpent is undoing, venom, and hate
The chalice is gilded like avarice, haughty, justice itself.
And yet justice will be done
This day,
Where the wild clovers bloom,
In the black of the void,
In the light of the sun.

Tetrad: Hadius will be beheaded Empress, for his crimes against the Gods.

Executioner raises his axe.

Letta: Does the liar have any final words?

Hadius: Our existence means nothing Letta, we are as dust in the wind, what will you accomplish by arraigning me thus?

Letta: Dream wills it Hadius, I apologize.

Hadius: To whom?

Letta: To you, because all this time, you were but a slave. Does anyone have cause to question why Hadius should not be killed?

Angel: I do, Empress of Dreams.

The angel is brought in by a machine suddenly from above the stage, there is no appearance made to cover up the ropes that bind her to the pulley, but the light that shines behind her makes it very hard to see. There is a creaking sound that occurs when the unoiled pulley creaks.

Hadius: What light comes from the sky? I never thought I’d see you in this world...

Angel: Hadius is convicted of crimes most heinous, but those crimes pale in comparison to that which the Gods have committed as a whole.

Letta: Who are you, being of light, that shines so high from the stage as to be so unreal?

Hadius: What is this?! You are bound by ropes most deliberate! What are you, and why do you come from beyond?

Asod: Heaven shines in the azure mist!

Tetrad: This is the paradise we have always craved.

Oth’s jaw is dropped and he has stars in his eyes.

Vagath: Tell me, madam, have you come for Hadius? He may go free, if you wish it to be.

Letta: He cannot go free! He is convicted of crimes most heinous!

 The Khahras begin to argue.

Angel: None will go free, all are arraigned, turn to stone, now and forever.

The Gods freeze suddenly, terror in their eyes, save for Hadius, who still moves.

Hadius: How can you do this? I do not want to die…

Angel: All is forfeit, all is done. There will be no more Gods. See the faces, they are gone.

Hadius: The faces have gone? This cannot be! You have taken my prophets and turned them away! Where are you, faces in the mist?! Are you still out there somewhere?! I created them! I created them all!

Hadius falls to his knees.

Hadius: What have I done?! What have I done?! This life is gone, and I have accomplished nothing…

Hadius too, freezes, as if turned to stone.

Silence for a long time.

Voice: Brother, I cannot help but feel slightly disappointed.

Hooded Stranger: Why is that?

Voice: They came into this world with hopes and dreams, and were not at all welcomed, but turned away.

Hooded Stranger
Come come, there is yet another way.

The actor in the audience gets up on the stage from his seat.

Darius
Hello everybody, I am Darius, I write poetry, and would like to share it with you all.

Darius clears his throat.

Ode to an Entity. Here we go.
I walked long in the garden of life
Hoping to find some answers
That would lead me somewhere
And take me away
From the place that I thought had run dry
But I wandered e’er on the course of man
Only to find that there was no God,
No Heaven, no Hell, no place that would comfort nor rend
My aching soul, No certainty in this world of lies
No place where I could feel the life run through me.
Then an angel came to me
And told me that I was destined to be
A being, a mirror, an entity.
Years and years 
I wandered lost,
I climbed high mountains,
I sailed the sea,
And ran away from destiny,
And ran away from destiny.


I hope you liked it, I worked pretty hard on it.
I have one more, and this one is called End.
It’s never really over
Because existence is a wheel
And does not reveal
‘Till the show is done.
Look upon the old crone
Who sits alone
In her house of stone
Where the spirits roam.
They defile her,
But she cannot fight them
For it is her time
And one cannot fight the time.
One day, destiny, I will arraign thee,
But that day is not today,
By the precipice of doom,
Where I can barely fight my bleeding heart,
Much less you, destiny.
In this world, 
In this life,
We struggle,
But none have struggled as we
Together as a whole, 
Have struggled.
'Cause we burn too much for the dawn,
'Cause the iron chains have all gone,
The fire burns like a beating heart,
Showing us what we are,
While presenting us a key.
I do not fear the End,
It is a fear that will never affect me
Nothing is truly over,
Unless you let it be.

Exeunt


----------



## Grim_L (Jul 5, 2016)

I really loved the info you were conveying early in the piece but as I was going on I felt like there was too much info for me to take in. I am doing a project too and I feel like I did the same thing myself, so I wish I could tell you I know how to fix it.


----------



## Redhouse (Jul 6, 2016)

Grim_L said:


> I really loved the info you were conveying early in the piece but as I was going on I felt like there was too much info for me to take in. I am doing a project too and I feel like I did the same thing myself, so I wish I could tell you I know how to fix it.



Do not feel bad. Shakespeare too, put a lot of info into his plays and oftentimes the audience could not grasp it all in the moment. However, they grasped it subconsciously and it planted a seed in their minds. When performed, masterful organizing will seed certain info to the front and certain info to the back. The script is only a skeleton. I would not worry about having too much info, as it is better than having not enough info.


----------

